# "Nuevo Mundo" fotos del continente americano......



## esoal

Abro este thread para colocar fotos de este documental fotográfico del continente americano. Poco a poco iré llenándolo con fotos de diferentes lugares . Ojala y les guste..... ah y cualquier error en la descripción de las fotos porfas me corrigen.

1. Machu Picchu, Cuzco, Peru
Gran maravilla mundial tenia que empezar el thread con esta foto.










2. San Antonio, Texas,EE.UU
Ciudad con mucha historia, Aqui se encuentra el conocido Alamo.










3. Distrito Federal, Mexico
Afueras de la Ciudad de Mexico en las ruinas de teotihuacan los Voladores de Papantla se davan vueltas por un largooo tiempo.










4, 5, 6, 7. Plaza San Martin, Lima, Peru
La Plaza San Martin, bueno no tengo mucho que decir... solo que es muy bacan.....





































8, 9. (UNT) University of North Texas, Denton, Texas, EE.UU
Chelsea Clinton haciendo campaña para su viejita ( no es tan fea en persona).



















10. Irving, Texas, EE.UU
Este mendigo caminando por las calles de Irving, no es muy comun ver gente caminar por aqui, menos mendigos, hay lugares que nisiquiera tienen veredas, es una ciudad como la mayoria en los Estados Unidos que depende de los autos.


----------



## sijot

Buenas fotos...pero no pasa nada con Hillary and Chelsea Clinton. hehe


----------



## J Block

Bravazo tu thread Eden. Me gustó mucho la última de la Plaza San Martín. Espero ver más fotos pronto...y que estrenes tu nueva cámara de una buena vez.


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes tus fotos! La última me llama la atención, ahora que hablamos de cables horribles en las calles...
La Plaza San Martín se ve demasiado hermosa como siempre.


----------



## dra.naths

wow! lindas todas las fotos!.. me gustó mucho la última foto.. parece un pentagrama jeje.. es un cableado musical :lol:


----------



## esoal

11. Junin, Peru
Este pueblo se encuentra a una hora de Huancayo, no me acuerdo el nombre....










12. Volcan Cotopaxi, Quito, Ecuador










13. Riverwalk, San Antonio, Texas, EE.UU
Conocido canal, donde se encuentra la vida de San Antonio.










14. San Antonio, Texas, EE.UU
Esta chica estaba muy concentrada leyendo su libro en el centro de San Antonio. 










15. Plazita Olviera, Los Angeles, California, EE.UU
Una plazita muy mexicana en el centro de Los Angeles, estos señores nos deleitaron con unas rancheras.


----------



## J Block

La del Cotopaxi está alucinante! :O


----------



## Darko_265

Increible...!! eres todo un profesional... mis respetos Mr, la plaza San Martin la mejor


----------



## CessTenn

Segun lo que me han contado San Antonio es aburridisimo y el Riverwalk es el unico lugar de entretenimiento :nuts:
Las fotos estan espectaculares... En cuanto a la foto del Cotopaxi, volaste a Quito? o simplemente pasaste por ahi? En tal caso, como supiste que esa era tal volcan? No es que no te crea, solo me intriga


----------



## esoal

Que bueno que les gustaron las foto..... ya vendran mas y para la pregunta de CessTenn si es el volcan Cotopaxi y si vole a Quito, y acerca de San Antonio es sierto que la diversion se concentra en el Riverwalk pero hay muchos otros lugares, pero ya sabes que Texas no es muy conocido por la diversion, pero San Antonio es de los mejores centro de diversion en Texas.


----------



## Chocaviento

Muy interesante el tema  :banana::banana: tgracias por las fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cada foto nos muestra lo diverso que es nuestra América, de sur a norte, de este a oeste ... espero ver mas fotos ... la de Cotopaxi me sorprendió :colgate: Salu2 Eden!!!


----------



## esoal

16. San Isidro, Lima, Peru
Centro financiero con frio y de noche.










17, 18, 19. Victory Plaza, Dallas, Texas, EE.UU
Antes del juego de los Mavericks el equipo de basket de Dallas, muchas actividades y mucho movimiento de dinero en este lugar.




























20. Ciudad de Mexico, Distrito Federal, Mexico
Entrada al Templo de San Francisco, junto a la torre Latinoamericana.


----------



## J Block

La de la flaca hablando por su celu me parece fantástica.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me gusta la ultima foto mostrada yla primera ... claro esta.


----------



## rafo18

La foto del Chocaviento esta muy bacan.


----------



## Limeñito

La foto 20, de la Cuidad de México, me resulta muuuy familiar; se sentiría uno en casa.


----------



## tacall

muy buen thread muy distinto de los demas, bien peculiar y chvrs las fotos especialmente la del chocaviento


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes fotos, me gustó la de Lima de noche con el Chocaviento.


----------



## Arturop

Tengo entendido que en Texas hay muchos mexicanos y que por eso tienen un acento inglés característico ¿cierto?

PD: Todos los que habitamos el continente de América somos americanos. 

En inglés: We are Americans! Is there any problem?


----------



## esoal

Limeñito said:


> La foto 20, de la Cuidad de México, me resulta muuuy familiar; se sentiría uno en casa.


La Ciudad de Mexico me parecio muy similar a Lima no en el clima, pero en la gente la forma de vida,la historia etc, etc, es una gran ciudad al igual que Lima, y de echo que si te sientes en casa ahi..



Arturop said:


> Tengo entendido que en Texas hay muchos mexicanos y que por eso tienen un acento inglés característico ¿cierto?
> 
> PD: Todos los que habitamos el continente de América somos americanos.
> 
> En inglés: We are Americans! Is there any problem?


probablemente te refieres al spanglish (mezcla de espanol y ingles).... pero la gente que habla spanglish normalmente no son muy bien educados........ pero si hay muchisimos Mexicanos en Texas....


----------



## CessTenn

rafo18 said:


> La foto del *Chocaviento* esta muy bacan.





tacall said:


> muy buen thread muy distinto de los demas, bien peculiar y chvrs las fotos especialmente la del *chocaviento*





roberto_vp said:


> Excelentes fotos, me gustó la de Lima de noche con el *Chocaviento*.


Antes le deciamos Chocavento... Gracias Luz! :lol:
Al igual que JBlock, me encanta esa foto de la chica hablando por telefono... No sera que su presencia arregla la foto?


----------



## Imanol

Eres el mejor!


----------



## Chocaviento

Es verdad por mi nick le cambiaron el nombre jijijij :lol::lol::lol:

Espero ver algunas fotos más en este tema tan interesante


----------



## roberto0qs

Excelente thread!! mas! esos "acrobatas" se llaman Voladores de Papantla, hay un poste para eso en Chapultepec, saliendo del Museo Nacional de Antropologia


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

eden eres un maestro...


----------



## esoal

Gracias por los comentarios, un toque exagerados nomas, tambien gracias a Tonio por la info de los acrobatas..... bueno seguimos con las fotos...

21. Dallas, Texas, EE.UU.
El skyline de Dallas en invierno y con un toque de nieve.










22. Lima, Peru
Afueras del MALI con el centro civico atras.










23, 24, 25, 26. (USC) University of Southern California, Los Angeles, California, EE.UU.





































27. Lima, Peru
Esta estatua fue un regalo de Belgica al Peru en el centenario de la independencia.










28. Cusco, Cusco, Peru
Familia en la plaza de armas.










29.Ciudad de Mexico, Distrito Federal, Mexico
entrada de la estacion del metro en el Zocalo.










30. Lima, Peru
Pozo de los deseos, en el convento de Santa Rosa de Lima.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos, la del MALI está increíble.


----------



## J Block

Todas están bravazas, me gustó la del Cusco.


----------



## Lia_01

*Excelentes tus fotos. Bien figuretti la chica hablando por el celular:lol: Chelsea Clinton está idéntica a su madre, antes se parecía más a Bill:nuts: También esos muchachos del basket hablando por el celu, parece que se ha vuelto ya una adicción esto.*


----------



## Canelita

Edén, estoy admiradísima de tu talento fotográfico, o sea, ya había fotos geniales tuyas anteriormente, pero en esta muestra haces evidente tu progreso como fotógrafo y tus habilidades con el Photoshop. Realmente bellísimas las fotos...si en algo tengo que criticarte, es que hayas estado por estos lares y no nos hayas pasado la voz, ya que así te hubiera llevado a la UCLA (que es donde estudio) y habrías tomado fotos mucho mejores que las que tomaste de USC (que son nuestros enemigos mortales, y eso que vivo cerquísima de allí, jajaja...bromita nomás). 

Me pasaron el dato de tu foto del volcán Cotopaxi, y de veras que ésa te quedó más que espectacular...

¡Saludossssss y felicitaciones de nuevo! :cheers2:


----------



## Limeñito

Me gustó la foto de la familia cusqueña.


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos¡¡¡¡


----------



## Chocaviento

Muy interesante este tema  

Gracias por las fotitos


----------



## esoal

gracias por los comentarios..... y pa Canelita, si te conosiera te ubiese pasado la voz, pero ahora ya se,la proxima te aviso pa pasear por Los Angeles.


----------



## J Block

^^ Me voy y al toke te conectas y comentas, no?


----------



## GatoNegro

Eres un excelente fot�ógrafo, felicidades.


----------



## kaMetZa

Oh! Muy muy buenas las fotos!! Bravazas las tomas! (= 

Me gustó la foto 26. y también la de la chica hablando por cel, incluso pensé que era un anuncio publicitario =P

*Edén cambiaste de nick? o me parece =P No me había dado cuenta que el thread era tuyo!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me gustan la 24 y 28 ... tambien las demas posteadas ... tu tambien estas iluminado por el Santo Patrono de los Incascrapers : Martìn Chambi ... Salu2


----------



## esoal

kaMetZa said:


> Oh! Muy muy buenas las fotos!! Bravazas las tomas! (=
> 
> Me gustó la foto 26. y también la de la chica hablando por cel, incluso pensé que era un anuncio publicitario =P
> 
> *Edén cambiaste de nick? o me parece =P No me había dado cuenta que el thread era tuyo!


si Kametza cambie mi nombre a un nick, ahora si tengo un nick pues........oe y parece que la foto mas gustada es la de la gringa en el celu.....


----------



## kaMetZa

Muy bonita la de Quito! No imaginaba que se podía subir al Pichincha.
Gracias por compartir tus fotos!


----------



## esoal

Trujillo Rocks normal que lo pongas de avatar y gracias por preguntar...... gracias naths y roberto por los comentarios........ Manuel gracias por lo de Pro y ya viste que salio la 50D esta mostra ...... y Kametza si Quito es hermoza y ese es el cerro que se sube en el teleferico, no sabia que se llamaba Pichincha......

+ fotos ......

96. Huancayo, Junin, Peru
encuentro en la plaza Constitucion.









97. Miraflores, Lima, Peru
Skate Park de Miraflores










98. Ciudad de Mexico, D.F. Mexico
Comicos ambulantes Mexicanos.










99. Ciudad de Mexico, D.F. Mexico
parada del turibus en el auditorio nacional.










100. Denton, Texas, EE.UU.


----------



## darioperu

Muy buenas tomas, que agradable resulta entrar a este thread.


----------



## kaMetZa

esoal said:


> si Quito es hermoza y ese es el cerro que se sube en el teleferico, *no sabia que se llamaba Pichincha*......


Yo tampoco , pero como lo pusiste de leyenda pensé que ese era el Pichincha jejeje entonces es sólo un cerro/mirador de la ciudad.


----------



## esoal

kaMetZa said:


> Yo tampoco , pero como lo pusiste de leyenda pensé que ese era el Pichincha jejeje entonces es sólo un cerro/mirador de la ciudad.


a ya esque Pichincha es la provincia donde se encuentra Quito, lo que esta en negrita es la descripcion geografica, pero facil y si se llama asi..... saludos.....


----------



## dra.naths

ooooh! la mejor ventana en Mexico!!!

naaah.. es NatGeo.. jeje :lol:


----------



## kaMetZa

esoal said:


> a ya esque Pichincha es la provincia donde se encuentra Quito, lo que esta en negrita es la descripcion geografica, pero facil y si se llama asi..... saludos.....


aaaaah! Quizá! Jeje gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## esoal

*+++*

gracias por los comentarios darioperu y naths........

101. Austin, Texas, EE.UU.
Capital de Texas, al fondo el capitolio.










102. San Isidro, Lima, Peru.











103. Miraflores, Lima, Peru.
Le Cordon Bleu, gran escuela de cocina.










104. ....., Lima, Peru
cerca al estadio nacional.










105. Trujillo, La Libertad, Peru
Plaza de armas de noche.


----------



## skyperu34

Cheveres las fotos estimado! Las dos últimas me encantan y me parecen mejores.


----------



## diegoXD

Mi trujillo bello


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bonita foto la de Trujillo!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenísimas fotos!!!


----------



## rasogu

Muy buenas fotos Esoal, solo una aclaracion la plaza de Huancayo se llama Constitucion y no es plaza de armas, tecnicamente no tenemos una, porque no hubo fundacion como ciudad española. La plaza donde se fundo Huancayo como pueblo de indios fue la plaza Huamanmarca,que en elsiglo XIX fue dezplazada por el constitucion (ex plaza del Comercio).


----------



## xever_7

La última foto me dejó Wowww!! :drool: Preciosa!!!


----------



## kaMetZa

Mi favorita la 101! !


----------



## esoal

que bueno que les gusto la foto de trujillo Jonathan, diegoxd, chimuchik y xever 7, tambien gracias roberto y kametza por comentar, tambien gracias por el dato rasogu, siempre que voy a Huancayo la gente la llama plaza de armas..... gracias por aclarar eso......


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Eden confundes a todos con eso de Quito, Pichincha jajajajaja... Acá se le llama provincias a lo que en Perù departamentos..


San Francisco verdad?


----------



## darioperu

Muy buenas tomas.


----------



## esoal

Vane de Rosas said:


> Eden confundes a todos con eso de Quito, Pichincha jajajajaja... Acá se le llama provincias a lo que en Perù departamentos..
> 
> 
> San Francisco verdad?


jajaja... si pues confunde.... creo, pero asi es pues y mas bien lo que en Peru es provincia en Ecuador tambien, lo que no tienen son departamentos ahora regiones..... Y la iglesia es la de la plaza principal osea la catedral .... o no ??? Pucha ya me quincie ..... saludos.....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

esoal said:


>


:banana: 

eres un maestro! jejeje


----------



## esoal

gracias Dex por el comentario, tambien Inkandrew9, Roberto, chimuchik, darioperu y Limeñito




pacolam said:


> Dicen que los punteños andamos obsesionados por dejar claro el límite juridiccional del distrito, no cabe duda que yo no soy la excepción.


pero esta bien no??? eso es el Callao no la Punta... bueno creo....

ahi mas fotos.....

121. Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador
Catedral de Quito.










122. Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador
La Plaza Grande de Quito.










123. Grandprairie, Texas, EE.UU
ahi el tombo amonestando ah alguien.










124. Dallas, Texas, EE.UU
Foto del skyline de Dallas de noche.










125. Dallas, Texas, EE.UU
Foto tomada dentro del tranvia de Dallas.


----------



## dra.naths

como siempre.. magnificas fotos


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué bonitas las 2 fotos de Dallas! :cheers:


----------



## W!CKED

Buenas fotos!


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes fotos!


----------



## dlHC84

esoal said:


> Callao, Callao, Perú


Está muy bien !!!kay:


----------



## Limeñito

No sé, pero ese tono morado de la luz nocturna en la iglesias quiteñas, pues me ha terminado por gustar.


----------



## esoal

gracias nathy, kametza, wicked, roberto, pacolam y limeñito.....

126. New York, New York, EE.UU
estatua de la libertad con madrugadores deportistas.










127. New York, New York, EE.UU










128. Lima, Lima, Peru
salida del centro historico hacia el centro civico.










129. Miraflores, Lima, Peru
jovenes en el parque Kennedy










130. San Isidro, Lima, Peru
tombos con el centro financiero de fondo.


----------



## dra.naths

lindas las ultimas fotos


----------



## xever_7

Muy buenas esa últimas fotos. :drool:


----------



## esoal

gracias naths y xever....... mas fotos....

131. Lima, Lima, Peru
Arzobispado y catedral..










132, 133, 134, 135. Callao, Callao, Peru
Aeropuerto Jorge Chavez

desaparecida Aerocondor.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenísimas las fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9

La 127 y 131 me gustan mucho.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

esoal said:


> gracias Dex por el comentario, tambien Inkandrew9, Roberto, chimuchik, darioperu y Limeñito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pero esta bien no??? eso es el Callao no la Punta... bueno creo....
> 
> ahi mas fotos.....
> 
> 121. Quito, Pichincha, Ecuador
> cupula de la Iglesia de la Compañia si no estoy equivocado.


Son las cùpulas de la Catedral de Quito, ese edificio tiene varios estilos como el barroco, mudéjar, rococó, neogótico y neoclásicola, las cùpulas son indudablemente estilo mudèjar. En cambio la iglesia de la compañía es, sin lugar a dudas, el mayor y mejor ejemplo del arte Barroco de la Escuela Quiteña. Construida de acuerdo al modelo de la Iglesia del Gesú romano.

Tus fotos son geniales Edèn... aunque me he quedado con ganas de ver el resto de las que nos tomamos en el panecillo... enviamelas por fis!!


----------



## esoal

gracias Roberto y Inkandrew por los comentarios y Vane ahorita cambio la info tonces es la catedral, y bueno luego te mando las fotos.


136. Dallas, Texas, EE..UU
la torre emblema de Dallas, junto ah las vias del tren.










137. Dallas, Texas, EE.UU
Dallas es conocida como una de las ciudades en que menos camina la gente, pero si hay gente que camina.










138. Cusco, Cusco, Peru
Pista del aeropuerto frente al paisaje cusqueño.










139. Cusco, Cusco, Peru
tipicas tejas cusqueñas.










140. Cusco, Cusco, Peru
pileta de la plaza de armas del Cusco.


----------



## kaMetZa

La 126 me encantó! La 129 me parece chévere por lo urbana que es! :cheers:

Buenas fotos Edén!!!


----------



## esoal

gracias Marcos.....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

me gusta la de la pista de aterrizaje del aeropuerto cusquenho... y en la 137 que faites esos broders xD


----------



## esoal

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> me gusta la de la pista de aterrizaje del aeropuerto cusquenho... y en la 137 que faites esos broders xD


 si pues se ven un toque maleados y era pues cerca ah una de las zonas maleadas de Dallas.............


----------



## Inkandrew9

La 136, es la que mas me gusta de tu ultima entrega. Salu2 Eden


----------



## esoal




----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buenas fotos broder!!!


----------



## VEME

chevere¡¡¡


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

me encantan la 1 3 y 6


----------



## esoal

^^

pucha pero ya no tienen numeros te referieres ah la ultima tanda????


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas fotos Eden, me gustan la Nro 1, 3, 4 y 8 (La niña es muy linda). Salu2


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

si... de la ultima tanda... la 8 tbm esta cute por la ninha jeje muy buenas las fotos


----------



## J Block

Están chéveres las últimas fotos. Me gusta la del centro financiero.


----------



## skyperu34

Cheveres ! La nocturna de San Isidro financiero esta de la PTM, bien ahi mi estimado frontonista !


----------



## W!CKED

La de San Isidro está wow!


----------



## Marsupilami

que fotos más fenomenales. qué cámara usas?


----------



## esoal

gracias chimuchick, xeme, Trujillo rocks, inkandrew, jblock, wicked....

skyperu: taras entrenando, te sacare la mugre en tennis....
marsupilami: gracias y uso una cannon 40d.....


----------



## Limeñito

esoal said:


>


Excelente.


----------



## esoal

^^ gracias Limeñito...... aqui mas fotos......


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buenas fotos, Maestro .... pasenme la Zenda .....








XD .... :lol: ... me gusta mucho la 2da, 3ra, 5ta, 8va y ùltima, Salu2 Eden


----------



## Poligono

Uy como no le había prestado atención a este thread, está buenazo, que talento para las fotos Edén, saludos y gracias por las fotos.


----------



## skyperu34

La del valle sagrado esta espectacular !


----------



## 100%imperial

muy buenas fotos.. todas.... q calidad caramba


----------



## roberto_vp

De lo mejor tus fotos, como siempre!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

me encantaron la del valle sagrado, la de la plaza de cusco y las dos ultimas... pero todas estan muy bien


----------

